
9 Habits to help you write a book - charzom
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2007/09/complete-your-first-book-with-these-9.html
======
divia
Anyone who has always wanted to write a novel should consider doing National
Novel Writing Month (<http://www.nanowrimo.org/>). I did it last year, and
even though my novel was pretty terrible I still had fun and learned a lot
from writing it.

~~~
SwellJoe
I did NaNoWriMo a couple of years ago, as well. It's an awesome experience. It
definitely teaches you about writers block and the only guaranteed way to
prevent it (write every day, no matter what...kind of a don't break the chain
kind of thing).

I'll definitely do it again sometime, when I have more free time. (It does
consume a lot of time. If you've got a startup, you don't have time to spare.)

